# 4.2 Aftermarket Intake



## lndshrk (May 11, 2011)

I have done a fair share of research trying to find an Aftermarket intake for the 4.2 engine, with no luck. I planned on Having a very respectable Audi performance shop in my area just make a custom one, But wanted to compare prices and performance before hand I really don't mind either way, just want the most bang for buck. Although i prefer custom fabrication i would also enjoy the sleekness of an aftermarket intake say like the carbonio intake. This intake is not offered for our 4.2 but it is for the b6 S4. now while they both look very similar i don't really want to waste $500 on an intake that might not fit or needs to be hacked up. Called APR to confirm, they said it wouldn't... Anybody done it or can point me in the right direction for an intake system? Thank you


----------



## mithril (Feb 6, 2003)

The B6 S4 chain driven 4.2L is a very different engine to the belt driven 4.2L used in the C5 and D2, APR is very correct that it won't work. Best advice is to stick with the stock airbox, time and time again it's been shown that VAG airboxes are better than aftermarket. There is no performance gain to be found in a Carbonio-style intake, only a change in sound and a lot more hot air being sucked into your engine.

If you really really really want to spend money on an intake for little to no gain buy a stock S6 airbox. It's exactly same as your airbox with an added flap that opens at WOT for (slightly) more airflow. In reality it just makes it a bit louder without all the hot air bleed that Carbonio-style intakes introduce, not sure if the non-S6 V8's have the wiring for the WOT flap operation.


----------



## lndshrk (May 11, 2011)

mithril said:


> The B6 S4 chain driven 4.2L is a very different engine to the belt driven 4.2L used in the C5 and D2, APR is very correct that it won't work. Best advice is to stick with the stock airbox, time and time again it's been shown that VAG airboxes are better than aftermarket. There is no performance gain to be found in a Carbonio-style intake, only a change in sound and a lot more hot air being sucked into your engine.
> 
> If you really really really want to spend money on an intake for little to no gain buy a stock S6 airbox. It's exactly same as your airbox with an added flap that opens at WOT for (slightly) more airflow. In reality it just makes it a bit louder without all the hot air bleed that Carbonio-style intakes introduce, not sure if the non-S6 V8's have the wiring for the WOT flap operation.


Thank you for your advice. I actually have an S6 so i guess a new filter will just have to do.


----------

